
Show HN: Owlorbit – Know where your coworkers are and keep your business running - owlorbit
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.timnuwin.owlorbit&ref=hn
======
owlorbit
I just created this Android mobile-app. Think of this as Slack with maps
integration.

Users can create chat-rooms and see where everyone is on the map. You can get
routes, create meet-up points, hide your visibility on a per-channel basis,
have quick access to call or email the users. Search for common-points of
interests and create a meet-up point there.

In terms of security, I am storing only the very last longitude/latitude that
the user sends to me and clearing previous locations. That means I am not
building up a history-log of locations.

This will be free for consumers, but I will eventually charge businesses as
this potentially could help bosses keep tabs on their employees or help
organize companies in the event of a disaster.

So definitely sign-up as soon as possible! I'll be locking up open-beta in a
few days and registration will switch to invite-only (where only registered
users can invite other users).

~~~
brudgers
Curious if Owlorbit is available on other platforms.

